# 2ww & brown blood and bad AF pains????



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Can anyone give me a little advice?
I had 5 day blasts transfer on the 25th June, on day 11 dpo i started with period pains and a pickish/brown spoting, then day 12 & 13 (13 today) i have continued with AF pains (sometimes rather strong) but no full flow just light brown blood which mainly only there when i wipe!

I am so confused if this is my AF but for some reason very light or from implantation and still possibly BFP!!

Has anyone else has similar experience and still got a BFP


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just a little worried as remember reading somewhere that pains along side the discharge/blood is not a good sign.



suzy2509 said:


> Can anyone give me a little advice?
> I had 5 day blasts transfer on the 25th June, on day 11 dpo i started with period pains and a pickish/brown spoting, then day 12 & 13 (13 today) i have continued with AF pains (sometimes rather strong) but no full flow just light brown blood which mainly only there when i wipe!
> 
> I am so confused if this is my AF but for some reason very light or from implantation and still possibly BFP!!
> ...


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Suzy,

I had slight red bleeding and brown spotting the day before I was due to test.  I couldn't believe it was implantation bleeding as it was in my mind too late.  The red bleeding stopped but the brown spotting continued and I went onto get a positive result the next day.  The brown spotting continued for the next 6 weeks and the result is my little 2 year old girl!

Lots of ladies also get cramping.
Wishing you lot of luck for your test date    

Natalie x


----------



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi natalie thank you for your help it made me feel better.
But it was driving me crazy so we did a test this morning which is 14dpo, and i got a


----------



## les (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi jus want 2 say on 2week wait test 2mora but ive bin testin since monday bad I no but bin quite ill. But al negative I no it wil not change an it wil b the end no more. People say it can change im 1 day but I no it wont.


----------



## KT Christmas (Jun 22, 2011)

amazing!!!! welldone on the BFP


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

It can change in a day hun,mine did!!

Good luck


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Congratulations Suzy!   


Natalie x


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2011)

Congratulations Suzy! That's erally super news! What a great weekend you are going to have! Really well done!

Big hugs to anyone who has had dissappointing news this morning.  

I haven't had any spotting. Does everyone get spotting?  

Barts x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Congrats suzy hun,so pleased for ya!!

Hi barts,no not everyone spots!!I had 2 embies implanted and I'm pregnant with 1 but never had any spottin!don't think ul every fine 2 women with exactly the same symptoms.

When do u test??good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## blundell (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello - congrats on the BFP!!  

I'm on 2nd IVF - last time had spotting turned out to be BFN  
This time am watching out for spotting as bad sign - now worried not had it - does this mean no implantation?


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I never had spottin or any symptoms hun and as u can see from my signature I'm over 18 weeks now 

Good luck pet

Jenna xx


----------



## blundell (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Jenna ... and congrats!!


----------

